# Funniest/Cutest Puppy Pix I EVER Saw!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Just happened to be checking out Ollie's breeders nursery webpage and saw this...and the funniest thing - it's a girl!!! Is this just too cute for words!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is too cute! I love the little pink tongue!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E! I just lover HER mustache. Do you know her name?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Such a gorgeous puppy - such a sweet face and those EYES..... Awwwwww.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

SO CUTE! But am I wrong to laugh and call her Charlie Chaplin? She needs a cane! :laugh:

Actually, Charlie is also a girls nickname, so she could definitely be one! eace:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

she could be Charlize Chaplin...and Charlie for short <g>


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

There is a hav on the back cover of the havanese hotline that looks almost exactly like this puppy, but it is a adult...I thought it's markings were so cool, I had to show my hubby...It is gorgeous...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is something. It almost looks like a puppy with one of those fake mustaches pasted on.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cutie...love the stach!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I love Charlize, so funny! She's a genetic wonder.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Would you mind giving me the breeder's name & the link? Thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw a pup with a stache before. It is so funny!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is too cute. I bet everyone will think it is a lil boy though!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sooo cute. at least she won't have to wax it like us human girls sometimes do.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Didn't Greg just have a mustache girl recently too?

The markings sure are cute!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting. That's one of the things I like about this forum. It's always good for a chuckle. ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I just loved the pix!! Both my human males did a big chuckle!!! 
Sent PM's about her to those who asked....think she is reserved tho - 
Just liked the PiX! Just coudn't believe how balanced the "stash" was and where is was so perfectly placed!! Don't think u see that very often!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love those markings! Precious!! LOL, cute lil' girl! Snatch her up!! 

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute pix, Catherine. Maybe she could be given a cigar and glasses and be called Groucho or Marxie???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the new avatar, Leslie.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too - Tori looks so cute!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for that pic of the cute little pup with the moustache! Too cute!! That is the breeder I got Valentino from too, Catherine!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Laurie and Michele. She was enjoying a chew treat after getting her bath. It's one of the few pics lately that didn't come out looking like a black blob w/no eyes. lol!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the new avatar pix too Leslie!She is a cutie!

Love the puppy picture Catherine...too bad it is a girl.....but I love dogs like that with very symetrical facial markings.....hence my Quince....wish he had that stache though,with his eyebrows:whoo:no beard staining!:becky:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out this little lady. Her name is Samantha

http://home.comcast.net/~peluitohavanese/html/little_ones.html


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG Samantha is just too cute! It looks like someone painted a big huge smile in black across her face.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The Bewitched litter is adorable and Samantha's moustache is striking. But my favorite in that litter is Uncle Arthur.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Samantha and the Bewitched litter *

Hi guys! I was roaming around here and see that Samantha and her stache are famous! LOL! She has quite the markings. I am having so much fun with this litter. Wouldn't you know that the naughty ones are Endora and Uncle Arthur?!?! 
Arlene
Peluito Havanese


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> Hi guys! I was roaming around here and see that Samantha and her stache are famous! LOL! She has quite the markings. I am having so much fun with this litter. Wouldn't you know that the naughty ones are Endora and Uncle Arthur?!?!
> Arlene
> Peluito Havanese


Endora is the one that won my heart. She looks so mischievous. It figures she'd be one of the naughty ones!

Wanda


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha! Love the mo.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Samantha and Uncle Arthur tickle my fancy.....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Uncle Arthur is still my favorite.


----------

